# Wine Cellar



## MrWino (Dec 6, 2011)

Here are some photos of a wine cellar I built. I have a small carpentry business and prefer to build cabinets, furniture etc.
[/ATTACH]


----------



## roblloyd (Dec 6, 2011)

That is gorgeous! Make sure you update us as the rest of the room gets done.


----------



## harleydmn (Dec 6, 2011)

What is the best way to cut all of the notches for the bottles? Great looking wine cellar, you should be proud!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 6, 2011)

Very very cool. By far the best I've seen so far.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 6, 2011)

That should do nicely...........


----------



## robie (Dec 6, 2011)

Man, am I jealous!!! Gorgeous setup. Wood can be so beautiful.


----------



## MrWino (Dec 6, 2011)

Mr Wino thanks all of you for your compliments. The wine racks were cut using a router with a pattern bit on the back and with a drill press for the front. The front boards were then ripped. There was a lot of repetative work but it was very enjoyable. I am hoping to do it again sometime.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks beautiful. I build custom stairs now but used to build cabinets and install the also. The only thing I have a problem with on your units is thats there is a lot of space from one rack to the next level and if you get into this as much as lots of us do youll wish there wasnt all that space! I sort of did the same thing, maybe not as bad but pretty close. Yours looks like there is sufficient room for under lighting though which would look awesome especially if you got some blue or even black lights.


----------



## MrWino (Dec 6, 2011)

The racks are adjustable. That is the spacing the owner set the racks at. They sit on shelf pins and can be adjusted by the inch.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice looking unit, but I also see a big problem....... too many empty spaces on the shelves. The guy you built it for needs to fill em up!

Great job!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh, Ok. Do you drill them by machine or with a jig. I used to run a Ayen SKB50 multi spindle boring machine for that and for dowel drilling.


----------



## wvbrewer (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks really good. You did a great job.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 6, 2011)

Beautiful work, Mr. Wino, Have you ever considered selling this as a modular kit? You could do a great business on the forum alone. I assume that is oak, right?


----------



## Rocky (Dec 6, 2011)

harleydmn said:


> What is the best way to cut all of the notches for the bottles? Great looking wine cellar, you should be proud!



Depends on what equipment you have but I use a drill press with a forstner bit, drill the hole completely through a board, centered top to bottom. I then run the board through my table saw and I have two notched boards.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 6, 2011)

Yep, forstner or even a hole saw.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Dec 6, 2011)

Some people just naturally OVER ACHIEVE!!!!!!!


----------



## MrWino (Dec 7, 2011)

Rocky- that is exactly how I made the front part of the rack- drill press and forstner bit. The units can be made in any dimensions and as a kit but I think shipping would be expensive. Each section is made of 3/4" oak plywood and the back is 1/4". The racks are 3/4". It could be a large, heavy package.


----------



## Flem (Dec 7, 2011)

Totally impressive!!


----------



## UBB (Dec 7, 2011)

If you want to take a road trip, you could come and make one for me!


----------



## MrWino (Dec 7, 2011)

Depends on how much wine you have and how good it is!


----------

